# LCD tv help



## lukey177 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just wondering if you buy a LCD TV (around 20-30") are you able to plug your computer into it, aswell as having a Xbox 360 plugged into the TV?


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

You can do this- there should be a vga port on the tv if not also dvi and hdmi connections.
Check the tvs spec before you buy.


----------



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, you can. It all comes down to if it has more then one input, which most tvs have. You will just need to switch between inputs.


----------

